# Have you seen her hair?



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.shimahair.com/
Love the curls.bonjour


----------



## Candycane044 (Nov 3, 2006)

Her hair is beautiful.. so thick and healthy  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Softresses (Nov 3, 2006)

She looks a lot like one of our members here!  She is lovely and her hair looks great.

Softresses


----------



## chayil0427 (Nov 3, 2006)

She and her hair are beautiful, but I must say that there are some ladies on here who have got her topped.  I think Sylver2, lala, Isis, macherie, lauren ect need to get together and write a book...their stuff is banging.

Chayil


----------



## Shima01 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you for your kind comments regarding my hair! It is very flattering.


----------



## Shima01 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello Mahalialee! Your hair is curly and long. Please be careful when combing or brushing your curls as curly hair breaks more easily than straight hair. Peace!

Shima


----------



## Royal Glory (Apr 30, 2007)

Softresses said:
			
		

> She looks a lot like one of our members here! She is lovely and her hair looks great.
> 
> Softresses


 
Yes, her hair is beautiful.

Looks like you were right, Softresses. She is a member here.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2007)

Shima, I didn't know that you are a member here.  That's great.

Your hair is very beautiful and long.  Also, thanks for the advise you have given Mahalialee...I'm taking that advise as well.


----------



## tsiporah (Apr 30, 2007)

Shima01 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your kind comments regarding my hair! It is very flattering.


 

*The site is very nice.  I also loooove your hair!!  *

*Tsipy*


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome Shima. You have some lovely hair.


----------



## Softresses (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Shima!  Your welcome, again, your hair is very lovely.  Your system promotes the things we have been doing here for years.  It is wonderful that you have a site too that is designed to help our sisters care for their hair and grow it to it's natural potential.   


Softresses


----------



## InnerSoul (Apr 30, 2007)

Your hair is very beautiful!!


----------



## cmw45 (Apr 30, 2007)

chayil0427 said:
			
		

> She and her hair are beautiful, but I must say that there are some ladies on here who have got her topped. I think Sylver2, lala, Isis, macherie, lauren ect need to get together and write a book...their stuff is banging.
> 
> Chayil


 
I agree...she had very nice hair...but some of the other ladies on here...two people that come to mind are Babygurl and BlackCardinal...are the ones who should really be writing the book. Although, after reading the add...I don't really feel like here system or technique is that different than anything I could read for FREE here in the forum.


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice site and very beautiful hair.  I, personally, would love to find some new and different protective styles to mix it up a bit.  Although, the Flexi-8 clips are great!


----------



## guesswho (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep her hair is beautiful, she adds to my many inspiration


----------



## Ayeshia (Apr 30, 2007)

beautiful hair


----------



## CAPlush (Apr 30, 2007)

cmw45 said:
			
		

> I agree...she had very nice hair...but some of the other ladies on here...two people that come to mind are Babygurl and BlackCardinal...are the ones who should really be writing the book. Although, after reading the add...I don't really feel like here system or technique is that different than anything *I could read for FREE* here in the forum.


 
This is true, but you have to admit this website is baptism by fire  $3 is not too much to pay for a decent guide, especially for newbies or those that don't have time to really comb the site.  Shima you should look into selling printed versions of your document in BSS's and around town.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 30, 2007)

Shima01 said:
			
		

> Hello Mahalialee! Your hair is curly and long. Please be careful when combing or brushing your curls as curly hair breaks more easily than straight hair. Peace!
> 
> Shima


Thank you. In my mind it is not long yet, but truly thank you. and I do not brush and I rarely comb and very carefully. I totally agree that curly hair has to be handled with kid gloves. Happy Hair Growing. So glad you are here.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 30, 2007)

Beautiful hair Shima!  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## longhairluva (Apr 30, 2007)

Beautiful hair. I love the way it's flowing.


----------



## Shima01 (May 1, 2007)

Thank you Pokahontas. Your hair is gorgeous, too!


----------



## Shima01 (May 1, 2007)

I am enjoying your warm and very kind comments regarding my hair and system. Although many of you have been practicing a similar system for many years not every woman of color knows about it. Not only that, but not everyone wants to share the secret and I find that absolutely shameful. I believe women of color are beautiful intelligent women who should help each other any way they can. Helping women of color with my hair care system is just one of the many things I am doing to help out.


----------



## chocolatesis (May 1, 2007)

Shima01 said:
			
		

> I am enjoying your warm and very kind comments regarding my hair and system. Although many of you have been practicing a similar system for many years not every woman of color knows about it. Not only that, but *not everyone wants to share the secret and I find that absolutely shameful. I believe women of color are beautiful intelligent women who should help each other any way they can.* Helping women of color with my hair care system is just one of the many things I am doing to help out.


 

I agree. And welcome to the forum Shima01. We definitely need to help one another. I've learned so much from this forum and my hair has progressed so much. Currently, I'm helping two women at work to grow their hair longer. Sometimes I wish I could teach a class or something.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 1, 2007)

Shima01 said:
			
		

> I am enjoying your warm and very kind comments regarding my hair and system. Although many of you have been practicing a similar system for many years not every woman of color knows about it. Not only that, but not everyone wants to share the secret and I find that absolutely shameful. I believe women of color are beautiful intelligent women who should help each other any way they can. Helping women of color with my hair care system is just one of the many things I am doing to help out.


 
Welcome, Shima.  Your hair is lovely.  Congratulations on your entrepeneural endeavors in the world of haircare for women of color.


----------



## MrsBKJ (May 1, 2007)

welcome to the board shima...your hair is gorgeous...mahi your hair is lovely...and so long!!!!


----------



## Divalicious (May 1, 2007)

Welcome, your hair is beautiful!


----------



## CurleeDST (May 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard Shima!!  Congratulations on your endeavor and purpose to help others.  Look forward to hearing more input from you.

And to those who may be skeptical about paying $3.00 for hair growing tips and advice - we pay $5 to be here and search through forums to find what we are looking for.  Isn't much for solid information.

Take care.


----------



## PuffyBrown (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Shima!

I think that it is a positive plan that you have to have the information in one place for people. It took me a while and a lot of searches at this forum to get on the right track. It's nice to know that people who put their portfolios together on their process is so open to sharing with with others. That is great.


----------



## hottestdiva19 (May 1, 2007)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Shima!! Congratulations on your endeavor and purpose to help others. Look forward to hearing more input from you.
> 
> And to those who may be skeptical about paying $3.00 for hair growing tips and advice - we pay $5 to be here and search through forums to find what we are looking for. Isn't much for solid information.
> 
> Take care.


 

I thought the money twords LHCF  was to keep it up and runing and to be able to post. Before that I used to comb the boards and get tips for free.


----------



## sylver2 (May 1, 2007)

your hair is very nice..welcome
Its great to share.  I love sharing


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 1, 2007)

Shima,

I just finished reading your book. It was very helpful and insightful. You are truly an inspiration!


----------



## GlamourGirl (May 1, 2007)

Welcome Shima!

Your hair is beautiful! I always like reading and learning new information so I'll probably order your book.


----------



## CurleeDST (May 1, 2007)

Either way, people have pay more than $3.00 to participate on these boards.  It is all good.  Both are nominal fees to pay in search of healthy locks.

I applaud all efforts.



			
				hottestdiva19 said:
			
		

> I thought the money twords LHCF  was to keep it up and runing and to be able to post. Before that I used to comb the boards and get tips for free.


----------



## Shima01 (May 3, 2007)

Thank you Sylver2. Your hair is very pretty, too. I like it that it does that "V" shape. cool!


----------



## Shima01 (May 3, 2007)

Thank you for your encouraging words Curlee DST. It means more to me that the women of color I am helping grow their hair with my system are benefiting from me, too. Again, I_ strongly_ believe that women of color need to step up to the plate and HELP EACH OTHER! No one else is going to do it for us. When one of us succeeds we ALL succeed, and I strongly believe that.


----------



## Shima01 (May 3, 2007)

Than you Serenity. That means alot to me to hear that my efforts have not gone in vain. I encourage you to practice all that you have learned from me every day so that no one can EVER tell you that we black women can't have long, flowing beautiful hair, too.


----------



## secretdiamond (May 3, 2007)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Either way, people have pay more than $3.00 to participate on these boards.  It is all good.  Both are nominal fees to pay in search of healthy locks.
> 
> * I applaud all efforts*.



I agree.  No matter if she learned the techniques herself or got it here or even another board, either way, her hair IS banging and would look just as nice if she were not a member here.  Her price is more than reasonable and she's doing a great and wonderful thing trying to get the message around (just like LHCF does).


----------



## CurleeDST (May 3, 2007)

I agree Shima!  Each one teach one and you are right - if one of us makes it we ALL make it. 

I admire anyone who has the gumption to go out there and not just *talk *about it and sit around talking about people (ie. who has a run in her stocking, who has a pimple on their chin, and other petty things that breed negativity and distrust towards women by women) but BE ABOUT IT!  I admire ACTION!!!!

God bless you!



			
				Shima01 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your encouraging words Curlee DST. It means more to me that the women of color I am helping grow their hair with my system are benefiting from me, too. Again, I_ strongly_ believe that women of color need to step up to the plate and HELP EACH OTHER! No one else is going to do it for us. When one of us succeeds we ALL succeed, and I strongly believe that.


----------



## Peachtree (May 3, 2007)

This is my 1st time seeing Shima's hair
very pretty
& definitely an inspiration to those pursuing length & health


----------



## Chromia (May 3, 2007)

Shima01 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your encouraging words Curlee DST. It means more to me that the women of color I am helping grow their hair with my system are benefiting from me, too.* Again, I strongly believe that women of color need to step up to the plate and HELP EACH OTHER! No one else is going to do it for us. When one of us succeeds we ALL succeed, and I strongly believe that*.


This is true.

Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (May 3, 2007)

CAPlush said:
			
		

> This is true, but you have to admit this website is baptism by fire  $3 is not too much to pay for a decent guide, especially for newbies or those that don't have time to really comb the site.  Shima you should look into selling printed versions of your document in BSS's and around town.



ITA....I am thinking of getting the guide myself b/c I could always use more protective styles...never have enough in my opinion.


----------



## DivaRox (May 3, 2007)

Her hair is beautiful. -Welcome to the forum!:Rose:


----------



## mona_cherie (May 3, 2007)

The girl's hair in the testimonial page is gorgeous too.


----------



## Shima01 (May 5, 2007)

Hello Glamour Girl! I hope that you are having a FABULOUS weekend! I will probably catch a movie with my twin brother. I am going to take my hair down from my Protective Style and wear it loose. It is really long and I have acquired an extra 1/2 inch! I believe that if more women of color had PATIENCE!! They will never have so much trouble with hair dryness and having long hair. I also believe that anything worthwhile is worth fighting for and this applies to our having long hair. So what if we have to work a little harder for it? At least long, flowing, gorgeous, enviable hair is a possibility for us too. And that, as far as I'm concerned...is PRICELESS! 

P.S. Please keep me informed on your hair's progress. Take care and God bless!


----------



## Shima01 (May 5, 2007)

Thank you Mona Cherie. The Testimonial page is still under construction as we speak for I am awaiting more before and after pics from about 10 more Shima Hair ladies who have been using my system. Their progress and success stories swells my heart with PRIDE for all of them. These were women and young ladies of color who believed that long hair for them was not possible due to what their friends and families told them and what they are shown in the media on a day-to-day basis. Well, we are about to prove ALL of them WRONG in a BIG way. I am also here to encourage all of you ladies at LHCF...NOT TO GIVE UP in your journey to longer, healthier hair either. I've been where some of you have been and succeeded...You can too*


----------



## Shima01 (May 5, 2007)

Thank you Secret Diamond. Your encouraging words means alot to me, too


----------



## Shima01 (May 5, 2007)

Thank you for your warm welcome, Diva Rox. Again, the fact that we women of color can achieve long hair IF we APPLY ourselves is PRICELESS. We can do, be, and accomplish whatever we set our minds to because we are all very intelligent here...the secret is how we USE our intelligence that's going to make the difference.


----------



## SexySin985 (May 5, 2007)

How did I miss this thread AND her site?!?!   

Welcome to the forum Shima. Your hair is gorgeous! I hope that one day I can get to that length and thickness 

One day........


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 5, 2007)

Shima, not only is your hair gorgeous, but you have a beautiful spirit as well! Much luck with your book/site.


----------



## Shima01 (May 7, 2007)

SexySin985 said:
			
		

> How did I miss this thread AND her site?!?!
> 
> Welcome to the forum Shima. Your hair is gorgeous! I hope that one day I can get to that length and thickness
> 
> One day........Protective Styling equals longer hair SexySin985. All it takes is consistency and patience but you can do it too! I am rooting for you


----------



## Shima01 (May 10, 2007)

Special Message from Shima

As I now embark upon the final preparations for the scheduled release date of my Shima Hair DVD I strongly encourage you ladies, (Shima Hair Girls as well as LHCF ladies)...NOT TO GIVE UP!! Please keep in mind the old words of wisdom "Quitters never prosper." Which means if you give up, your hair will never grow. So don't do that to yourself or to your hair. As a Shima Hair Girl I want you all to remain "fighters" like me so that you can all attain the hair of your dreams, too.

A good question I get asked alot from your letters is "Does Protective Styling work on my short hair?" The answer is YES, but only IF you follow the rules in my hair guide and hair book. Also a Special Note to ladies who are on medication. The types of drugs you are taking for your medical condition may have an impact on how your hair grows, so please address this situation with your Doctor only! So if you are starting out with really short hair, Protective Styling will work for you, too unless there is some type of medical condition that is affecting your hair growth cycle. Again, address this with your Doctor. 

And finally ladies, if you fall, you Get Up Again! So what if a bad perm messed things up a bit. Cut away all the damaged hair and Get Up Again! So what if your stylist, your friend, sister, cousin or yourself gave you a bad hair cut?  Your hair will grow back so brush yourself off and Get Up Again! So what if you're having trouble on your first few tries with your Protective Styles? You find someone who is hair savvy to assist you and you Get Up Again! I encourage you ladies no to let ANYTHING stop you from achieving the hair of your dreams.











			
				Shima01 said:
			
		

> SexySin985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocalateDiva (May 11, 2007)

Shima,
Beautiful hair & Beautiful Attitude. I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Shima01 (May 13, 2007)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY LHCF AND SHIMA HAIR LADIES!!


----------



## Shima01 (May 17, 2007)

Shima's Hair Commercial now Live!!

Good evening, ladies! This email is to inform you that my Shima Hair
Commercial is now LIVE and ready for viewing!! I have posted it in a
very simple format so that none of you will experience any problems
when viewing it. All you have to do is go to the U-tube website and
write in the tag words "Shima Hair" in the search bar. That's it!!
It'll take you directly to a still screen shot of me working on my hair
in the mirror. This is going to be the SAME commercial that you all
will see on your local cable channel later this year. I'll also be keeping you all posted once my Shima Hair Step-by-Step DVD becomes available, too.

I have TONS of more wonderful gifts in store for you all. God Bless and Happy Hair Growing****


----------



## caribeandiva (May 17, 2007)

her hair's gorgeous!


----------



## CAPlush (May 17, 2007)

I watched the commercial and loved it, especially when you flipped your hair from the front to the back!  It was a good choice to showcase your hair.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 17, 2007)

Shima01 said:
			
		

> Shima's Hair Commercial now Live!!
> 
> Good evening, ladies! This email is to inform you that my Shima Hair
> Commercial is now LIVE and ready for viewing!! I have posted it in a
> ...


 
Hey Shima!

I saw your commercial this morning. It is magnificent. Very nicely done! Thank you so very much. You are such an inspiration. No, I won't give up!

Take care, GOD luck and stay strong!

SP


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 17, 2007)

Ur hair is beautiful Shima...a true inspiration....


----------



## Shima01 (May 18, 2007)

Thank you Caplush! That was one of my favorite parts from my commercial, too!


----------



## Shima01 (May 18, 2007)

Miss Madam, I am humbled by your encouraging words. As I stated in previous threads, we women of color need to step up to the plate and HELP EACH OTHER!! My commercial, my hair book, my Shima hair Step-by-Step guide and soon my Shima Hair DVD is my way of reaching out to women of color who have NO IDEA what Protective Styling is and how and why it is so important to hair growth and healthy hair. I can't hardly wait to start my REAL Shima Hair care tour!!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (May 18, 2007)

Shima, I love your hair and I can't wait for your bi-weekly newsletters I can't wait for my hair to reach your length 

Be Blessed,

Tanya


----------



## krissyprissy (May 24, 2007)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 24, 2007)

cmw45 said:
			
		

> I agree...she had very nice hair...but some of the other ladies on here...two people that come to mind are Babygurl and BlackCardinal...are the ones who should really be writing the book. Although, after reading the add...I don't really feel like here system or technique is that different than anything I could read for FREE here in the forum.



the thing is, a lot of black women do not even know about the different techniques such as protective styling, and moisturizing, and cowashing, etc.  they may not find this site.  but they may stumble across hers.  all the info that is out there, on the web, or books ciruculating, thru the grapevine, and where ever else, the greater the chances are black women will find the info and change their hair for the better.


----------



## Shima01 (May 24, 2007)

Lady Esquire, than you so much for that. It helps me spread the word about Protective Styling alot easier when other supportive women of color like yourself back me up. God bless you!


----------



## Shima01 (May 24, 2007)

blank blank


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 24, 2007)

Bumping for Shima!


----------



## JLove74 (May 24, 2007)

Go ahead and throw stones...I'mma just ask it: Shima did you join the forum just to promote your biz?

just asking.  I know I'm not the only inquiring mind


----------



## Energist (May 24, 2007)

Shima, I commented on a youtube commercial of yours the other day! Love your hair, commercial, and what you're trying to do!


----------



## Shima01 (May 25, 2007)

Thank you energist! Now to JLove 74. MY goal is to SPREAD THE WORD about the benefits of Protective Styling. I chose to do it through my book, The Beauty of Textured Hair, a simple Hair Guide so that all the ladies will know how to create my Protective Styles and finally my Shima Hair DVD so that they can watch me on their TV screen doing my Protective Styles. Simply posting on forums will not help SPREAD THE WORD as much as books, guides and dvds that can be exposed from everything to book stores, book fairs, newspapers, magazines and television. My goal is to make EVERY woman of color aware of Protective Styling. Peace and God bless!


----------



## delecie (May 25, 2007)

Energist said:
			
		

> Shima, I...Love your hair, commercial, and what you're trying to do!


 
Ditto!!! Go Shima go! 

May you be blessed as you help others.


----------



## firecracker (May 25, 2007)

Heyyyyy Ya'll.   

If that ain't a gawgeous head of hair right there I don't know what to say.  I really love your Curls. 

Now for the inquiring minds that jlove didn't cover Heck she registered in March and she has posted 30 post so I'm sure she lurked before she joined.  

If she has a booklet out with great info WORK IT GURL! 

uh cuz dat head is lookin real goood! 

I'm late.  If she broke a forum rule or whatever I'm sure by now she has been informed but dang ya'll!  At least she ain't trying ta talk about or sale no fake hair, no bugga juice grease to promote hair growth and care.


----------



## Shima01 (May 27, 2007)

Thank you for being another supportive woman of color Firecracker! I hope you are having a lovely Memorial Day weekend. Also, is your hair naturally curly? It looks really nice. Blessings!


----------



## Shima01 (May 27, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Most Popular Hair Myths and Facts* 
*Myth #1:* Pregnant women lose about 50% of their hair during pregnancy.
*Fact:* Contrary to popular belief pregnant women often have _super healthy_ hair. When a woman becomes pregnant her hair stays in the growth phase and puts off the resting and shedding stage. Then _after_ the baby is born and hormones _normalize_, the hair goes into its resting and shedding stages. Some women can lose as much as 30 to 40% of their hair. A good way to avoid this awful fact is to continue taking prenatal vitamins or talk to your doctor.
*Myth #2:* When you pull out a gray hair another will gow back in its place.
*Fact:* Trick question, ladies! That myth is atually a "Truth." Pull out one gray hair and another one will _surely _grow back in its place.
*Myth #3:* Foods that make your hair shiny include; green leafy vegetables and fruits.
*Fact:* Protein foods like tuna fish, beef and soybeans help keep your hair shiny. Although eating leafy green vegetables and fruits should also be part of your hair diet, there is no scientific evidence that these foods will make your hair shiny.
*Myth #4:* Your hair should be completely wet when cutting it.
*Fact:* Your hair should be relatively DAMP not completely wet. This will allow your stylist to keep an even tension on the hair.
*Myth #5:* To make fine hair thicker you must use protein shampoos and conditioners.
*Fact:* There is no way to make fine hair thicker. The best thing you can do if you have fine hair and want to achieve thickness is to choose the right cut and style to give it the _appearance_ of thicker hair.
What you ladies just finished reading is a sampling from one of my Shima Hair News Bi-monthly newsletters. You can visit my Shima Hair website to subscribe. Blessings! 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Naphy (May 28, 2007)

Shima01 said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Most Popular Hair Myths and Facts*
> *Myth #5:* To make fine hair thicker you must use protein shampoos and conditioners.
> *Fact:* There is no way to make fine hair thicker. The best thing you can do if you have fine hair and want to achieve thickness is to choose the right cut and style to give it the _appearance_ of thicker hair.
> [/FONT][/FONT]



But what about carrot juice, biotin or other supplements ? Actually, hair grows thicker with them


----------



## Shima01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for that tidbit Naphy, if Biotin and carrot juice works for some girls, that's cool!


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 2, 2007)

hmmmm

i'm living proof biotin makes hair thicker

i'm not slating you

but it does work

and so do certain conditioners


----------



## Xavier (Jun 2, 2007)

Love the commerical, your hair is very beautiful Shima.


----------



## Shima01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Candy C. That hair of yours is Bangin!' It seems that it is as thick as mine. How long does it take you to wash and dry?


----------



## Shima01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Xavier! I am on the last stages of releasing my Shima Hair DVD. I will be coming into the living rooms of women of color who are just like me...who crave long, healthier hair*


----------



## patient1 (Jun 2, 2007)

THE FOLLOWING POST MAKES NO SENSE NOW THAT THIS THREAD and OTHERS HAVE BEEN EDITED.  8.21.08


I feel for you Shima. I can't tell you what's coming down the pipe toward you. How unfortunate that you didn't have enough faith in your product to move forward without dealing from the bottom of the deck? How downright foolish sister! All you had to do was come correct on LHCF. Now instead of having us an Top Shelf team on your side, you've got an army lined up against you.

And DANG! You had to do it when Off Topic And Ent were down?? There's a crew of sisters chilling with some miraculous free time out of nowhere. I've got work to do, but I will be back with a cold drank and my glasses.

I feel for you girl. Didn't have to be this way.....

p1


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 4, 2007)

beautiful hair, beautiful woman


good luck in all you do Shima


----------



## Valerie (Jun 4, 2007)

Shima, congratulations your hair is so lovely!


----------



## Shima01 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Shima Goes to Hollywood...* [FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Florida to kick off her Shima Hair Tour!!!![/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT] 


*My Shima Hair tour has officially KICKED OFF and I am not leaving any tables unturned. I will be speaking to a roomful of lovely ladies just like you and me about my Protective Styling techniques, I will go through everything that is in my hair guides and books in perfect detail, I will be showing cool samplings of my upcoming DVD release, there will be music, food, and basically we're just going to have a BALL** If you are truly SERIOUS about learning more from me regarding healthier, longer hair then you are more than welcome to come see me June 26th, right here in Hollywood Florida! Below is the FULL address where my Shima hair event is going to take place.*[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*1948 Tyler Street *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Hollywood FL 33020*[/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*The event begins at 6:00pm and ends at 9:00 pm. The date will be on June 26, 2007 Tuesday. It will be inside an exercise studio which is run by the owner, Ms. Shandall. There are two businesses at this address and they are: Synergize and The Transcontinental Lending Group. If you have any questions regarding how to get there just email me at [email protected]. The event is FREE for all who would like to attend! Can't wait to see you!!*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Shima01 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank u Valerie, Patient and Blaque Angel! The hair toss is one of my favorite parts in my commercial, too


----------



## cat eyes (Jun 11, 2007)

Shima,

Love the commerical, your hair is very very beautiful Shima, and good luck in all you do. You have a kind spirit!! I can tell right off the bat!!! Do not let anyone tear you down!! 

God has divine favor for you remember that!!!

God Bless


----------



## Shima01 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you Cat eyes! Your children are beautiful and so are you*


----------



## PinkSkates (Jun 13, 2007)

You go girl and spread the word about proper ethnic hair care. There are so many women still in the dark about AA hair. Best wishes to you


----------



## Shima01 (Jun 13, 2007)

And indeed I will Pinkskates. As a matter of fact my Shima Hair DVD is about to BLOW UP this month on June 26th. I TRULY wish that* all* of my shima Hair Girls and *all* of the girls from this site, LHCF can be there to witness this historical event. I say this not to be boastful but because God put it in me to do this. Every woman of color across the globe is going to know about Protective Styling through my tireless efforts and dedication before the end of this year...*mark my words.*


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jun 13, 2007)

Is she one of us?? She and her hair are beautiful.

Nevermind...I see ya Shima! Good Luck and maybe some of us Florida girls can come to support you.


----------



## Shima01 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi ladies, I invite you to join my mailing list at my Shimahair website to receive even more hair tips and secrets from me that work. I also have a Yahoo Group named "Shima Hair" in which I am helping the ladies grow their hair as well. You're all welcome to be part of my Shima Hair family 

Shima


----------



## victorious (Jul 19, 2007)

Since this thread comes up on page one when googling "shima lhcf", I'll reference today's shocking thread here.

*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=136947
*

*Update - Shima's response to the scandal:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2414327&postcount=467*


----------



## Amber_moon (Jul 19, 2007)

bump......


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 19, 2007)

I was just about to bump this up. 

For those reading this thread: Shima misquoted some members here.


----------



## Amber_moon (Jul 19, 2007)

Shima01 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I invite you to join my mailing list at my Shimahair website to receive even more hair tips and secrets from me that work. I also have a Yahoo Group named "Shima Hair" in which I am helping the ladies grow their hair as well. You're all welcome to be part of my Shima Hair family
> 
> Shima



Youve got some kind of nerve. 

I really doubt that after you did what you've done, ANYBODY here is going to want to buy ANYTHING from you.

You know one thing about good business practices that you might not have known is:

You try and make friends with people who have influence in the field you are marketing to. You don't try to exploit them. You are a complete douche bag. And I sincerely hope your business fails.

Quote THAT on your website.


----------



## Softresses (Jul 19, 2007)

Shima, the lies must stop!  We have found you out.  Stop lying and misquoteing things from this site!  

WE DO NOT ENDORSE SHIMA

She has lied and has attempted to take methods we have used here for years  to further her own personal gain.  She misquoted me and conveniently left out the  part where I mentioned that we had already been doing those things for years.  She has lied and stated that we support her products. 

If you search LHCF you will see that some of us have been here for many years, and have talked about many ideas, products, methods, etc. to grow and keep our hair healthy.  YOU WILL NOT FIND ANYONE HERE WHO SAYS SHIMA HELPED THEM GROW HAIR!

You will find plenty of honest people willing to help you on your haircare journey, not trying to make a personal profit off of you.  

It is sad that a member here would gain info, assume another name and use and abuse others to get profit.  

Softresses


----------



## Amber_moon (Jul 19, 2007)

Softresses said:
			
		

> Shima, the lies must stop!  We have found you out.  Stop lying and misquoteing things from this site!
> 
> WE DO NOT ENDORSE SHIMA
> 
> ...



Good thing to put on here. 

I wish I could speak to this girl in person. Id have A WHOLE LOT more to say.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jul 19, 2007)

Moderators shut her down please I wish you could go into her house and hit disconnect on her high speed!! For Shame SHIMA you Charlatan


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 19, 2007)

Maybe she didn't think she was doing anything wrong as far as putting the quotes on her site.


----------



## Amber_moon (Jul 19, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> Maybe she didn't think she was doing anything wrong as far as putting the quotes on her site.



Maybe not. But it WAS wrong. And ignorance is NO excuse.

Sorry.

Besides that, she didn't JUST put the quotes on her site. She changed some of them to better suit her advertisement first.


----------



## Hair Iam (Jul 19, 2007)

Amber_moon said:
			
		

> Maybe not. But it WAS wrong. And ignorance is NO excuse.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...


So true.


When she joined in March she lister her hair as short / now she has but length hair. This belittles all of us here who are purposing our hair to grow with  perseverances, work,  prayer, knowledge and time. 
Why didn't she just do the same ..if she really believed in this site, eventually she would ultimately get what she is looking for ...Instead she now has shame
Shima ..if you read this ...perhaps if you apologized to the board members .. and make amends ...they would forgive you.. we all  fall short


----------



## sareca (Jul 19, 2007)

I didn't even see this thread. She really should have asked before quoting folks.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 19, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I didn't even see this thread. She really should have asked before quoting folks.




And if you "quote" do it right.  Don't change the words to make it look the way you want!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow...what a loser.
Shima, you reap what you sow.  Kinda sucks, doesn't it?!


----------



## TwistNMx (Jul 19, 2007)

yes, Beautiful hair Shima.
Welcome to LHCF.


----------



## sareca (Jul 19, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> And if you "quote" do it right.  Don't change the words to make it look the way you want!


I was wondering about that... it's ok to omit part of the original, right? College was a long time ago, but I didn't quote whole books. You don't have to quote people in their entirety.  You can quote 1 sentence as along as the sentence (actually I think it can be a fragment too) is unaltered. Right?  I'm not saying she didn't do dirty or that she didn't intentionally mislead people. I am saying I don't think this qualifies as a misquote.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jul 19, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I was wondering about that... *it's ok to omit part of the original, right? *College was a long time ago, but I didn't quote whole books. You don't have to quote people in their entirety. You can use anything as along as the sentence (actually I think it can be a fragment too) is unaltered. Right? I'm not saying she didn't do dirty or that she didn't intentionally mislead people I'm that's not a misquote.


 
It is o.k. to do it...I do it all the time when I get a long-*** response from an official and use part of it in a story.

BUT:
it is unethical and in some cases illegal to *completely change the meaning* of a quote by omitting certain portions of the statement.  If I did that on my job, not only would I be called out on the carpet, I could face legal action.


----------



## audacious1 (Jul 19, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I was wondering about that... it's ok to omit part of the original, right? College was a long time ago, but I didn't quote whole books. *You don't have to quote people in their entirety. You can quote 1 sentence as along as the sentence (actually I think it can be a fragment too) is unaltered. Right?* I'm not saying she didn't do dirty or that she didn't intentionally mislead people I am saying I don't think this qualifies as a misquote.


 
Shall I pull out my MLA handbook?  

The bolded is correct, but then this is where business ethics come in to play


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 19, 2007)

This is just ridiculous.


----------



## sareca (Jul 19, 2007)

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> It is o.k. to do it...I do it all the time when I get a long-*** response from an official and use part of it in a story.
> 
> BUT:
> it is unethical and in some cases illegal to *completely change the meaning* of a quote by omitting certain portions of the statement.  If I did that on my job, not only would I be called out on the carpet, I could face legal action.



Ok that's what I thought.  It's unethical, but not misquoted. 

ETA: somebody else said it's both.


----------



## sareca (Jul 19, 2007)

audacious1 said:
			
		

> *Shall I pull out my MLA handbook?*
> 
> The bolded is correct, but then this is where business ethics come in to play


I couldn't think of the name of that dang book to save my life.  I tried to search for it, but I couldn't remember enough of the name.  

Thank you!  Gettin' old is hard.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jul 19, 2007)

Well the funny thing is Jlove is the only one who truly called her out in the beginning and saw the snake coming to bite LHCF. I know some ladies are feeling sick right now


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 19, 2007)

She posted an apology and explanation in the other thread.


----------



## patient1 (Jul 19, 2007)

I feel for you Shima. I can't tell you what's coming down the pipe toward you. How unfortunate that you didn't have enough faith in your product to move forward without dealing from the bottom of the deck? How downright foolish sister! All you had to do was come correct on LHCF. Now instead of having us an Top Shelf team on your side, you've got an army lined up against you.

And DANG! You had to do it when Off Topic And Ent were down?? There's a crew of sisters chilling with some miraculous free time out of nowhere. I've got work to do, but I will be back with a cold drank and my glasses.

I feel for you girl. Didn't have to be this way.....

p1


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jul 19, 2007)

patient1 said:
			
		

> I feel for you Shima. I can't tell you what's coming down the pipe toward you. How unfortunate that you didn't have enough faith in your product to move forward without dealing from the bottom of the deck? How downright foolish sister! All you had to do was come correct on LHCF. Now instead of having us an Top Shelf team on your side, you've got an army lined up against you.
> 
> And DANG! You had to do it when Off Topic And Ent were down?? There's a crew of sisters chilling with some miraculous free time out of nowhere. I've got work to do, but I will be back with a cold drank and my glasses.
> 
> ...


Girl you took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Amber_moon (Jul 20, 2007)

redRiot said:
			
		

> She posted an apology and explanation in the other thread.



Which other thread?

AND why cant I see the OT and Entertainment boards?


----------



## klb120475 (Jul 20, 2007)

Amber_moon said:
			
		

> Which other thread?
> 
> AND why cant I see the OT and Entertainment boards?


 
They're upgrading the site. Here's the link:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=2417031#post2417031


----------

